# How much horse/pony to pull me and another



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

That really can depend on a lot of things. Type of vehicle as well as where you'll be traveling can affect how much weight a horse can comfortably and safely pull. In general, I think build and fitness are more important than height in assessing pulling ability. I would think a haflinger in good shape would likely do just fine for day trips. Also, I would like to note that pulling a well balanced vehicle with a well-fitted harness can actually be easier for a horse than carrying weight. I likely wouldn't go for a mini or small pony but I honestly think a variety of horses, if they are driving fit, would be fine pulling a lightweight vehicle and two passengers for some distance.

Nonetheless, I do still have a couple questions:

Where do you plan to be driving? On dirt roads, pavement, trails? What sort of day trip are we talking about? Do you already have a vehicle you are trying to put a horse to? Usually it is easier to do it the other way 'round; find a vehicle to fit the horse.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The bigger the tire, the lower the friction and the flatter the road the more a horse can pull. Add hills, smaller tires, more friction and the horse has to put more muscle into it. A horse hauling two X-large adults in a large wheeled vehicle on flat ground will have no problems. Same horse with two kids on a small wheeled cart in sand and you increase the effective load tremendously. The weight of the cart plus load is not the "draft" load. The "draft" is a fraction of the actual load and draft changes depending on several factors. We always used draft horses because that is what my boss wanted, that is what impresses people (she used them for advertising purposes) and she could put 15 to 18 people on the surrey with one team. When she got older and retired she went to haffies. Not because she had less of a load (though they don't pull the surrey) but because harnessing was a heck of a lot easier. Either of what yu mention will work. Some of the old timers I have heard that use light horses for carriage work went by 1/2 their weight with large wheels, 1/3 with small and 1/10th for dead pull (think harrow or small plow). 10% in draft for an all day load. You wouldn't be going all day so a fit horse, on reasonable terrain with a well built cart and you would have no problems. An average haffie is easily 1,000 pounds. Half of that is 500 - so you plus the friend and cart would not be an issue.

ETA the haffies do not haul that number of people. She has a small wagonette now that she uses with her team and hauls half that number. Her main reason for switching is ease of harnessing and the harness is much lighter.


----------



## chas5131 (Mar 2, 2018)

Plan to be on dirt roads and trails. 
Don't have a cart. Noticed the Pioneer Forecart has wide wheels. 
All I have so far is a halter and a leadline.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The heavier the load and weight of vehicle the more wheels you want. There are lighter weight Haffie sized forecarts that can work but I want to say they run 250 to 300 pounds. Yes, small, wide wheels and they may need a load behind the axle to balance. Summit may make a lighter version. Pay attention to the weight on the shafts. The more forward the load the heavier the weight the horse is carrying. So if you have access I'd say get you and the friend on board and have someone lift the shafts. The easier it is the better for your horse. You also want to pay attention to the saddle part of the harness it needs to be wide and more flat to spread the load evenly and not have it all at one spot. Your best bet may be a 4 wheeled marathon type vehicle. If you do go with a forecart you may want to look into a team.


----------



## InexcessiveThings (Oct 22, 2016)

I second everything QtrBel has said. Lots of good tips there. You want to make sure that pulling is as easy on the horse as possible. I personally don't really like forecarts. I think you'd be better off with something else for what you want to do.

I also agree that a marathon-type vehicle may be more what you're after. Vehicles with two axles are much harder to tip over and are more stable than two-wheeled carts, which I think would be beneficial on trails. I've seen some spectacular wrecks with two-wheeled carts, including one flip completely over when it hit a large bump just right at a good pace. To be fair, that one was with a mini horse, so the vehicle in question is very lightweight, but it is just as possible to do so with a larger horse and cart. Just something to keep in mind while you shop. There are many styles available in marathon vehicles to suit different tastes and you can get them in sizes from mini to draft. They can generally carry a few people and they are designed to be driven cross-country.


----------



## chas5131 (Mar 2, 2018)

Considering the forecart because the wheels are wide.
How much does the wide tire matter.
Marathons I have seen have 1.5 inch wheels. 
The weight is spread among four wheels. Is that what makes the difference?
A trailer to carry a horse and a marathon might require me to get a larger truck, etc.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Wider the tire more friction which means you need more power. Add to this the tire has a small diameter and this is not the best choice but would work. Yes a four wheeled vehcicle distributes weight differently and there is less draft if harnessed and hooked correctly than in a two wheeled cart. The marathon has a much thinner and taller tire in addition to having 4 rather than 2. The ride is much more comfortable in a marathon or even a meadowbrook/easy entry than the forecart which can be very bouncy and rough.


----------

